# Daylab 35+ Viewer Fault



## sfjenn (Aug 16, 2005)

My Daylab 35+ has started to play up.

When I try to view a slide, the bulb starts to flash in a strobe type manner. The bulb does not achieve full brightness - I'm assuming the voltage is being turned on and off and as such, the full voltage is never applied directly to the bulb.

Has anyone else experienced this problem?

If so, how difficult is the repair?

It looks like the circuit board is a throw away item - anyone had any luck replacing any compents on the control board?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## terri (Aug 16, 2005)

Bummer!  Mine is a few years old and hasn't given me any problem. 

Have you contacted the Daylab site? There may be a customer service rep who can give you some insight here. Could be the bulb's no longer making good connection. I've no idea. 

But since it's a 35+ model and still in production, you should certainly be able to get it repaired.


----------



## terri (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's the link:

http://www.daylab.com/

And you might could find someone local to look at it for you. Click on Dealers and see if there is someone nearby to call.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ferny (Aug 16, 2005)

Now, if it was me I'd be at it with a meter reader and checking for loose connections. But then, I'm not one to think of safety first..........


----------

